# C:\WINDOWS\System\VMM32\IFSMGR.vxd



## medallion (Jun 29, 2001)

Two days ago, a blue screen appeared at load saying Invalid VxD dynamic
link from VWIN32(01)+0000714 to divice 009, service 1. Your windows
configuration is invalid. Restarted, restored 2 days prior and then ran 
AVG only to have it find 2 viruses and 1 trojan. Hopefully, AVG corrected
what it could( says it can't remove but ..........). Anyway, today I don't even get to prewindows = the F8 screen comes up without me hitting
F8 with command prompt shaded. I went to normal instead just to see what would happen and read: 
Can't find a device file to run windows or an application.
It suggested that the file C:\WINDOWS\System\VMM32\IFSMGR.vxd was
corrupted. It also mentioned mpr.dll. So I rebooted to safe mode, ran
SFC, restored 3 files ( not the one above ) and then illegal action hit.
Now when I try to go to safe mode, illegal action comes up. Twice. 

My question is which of the three, video, sound, or modem is the problem? Should I try to reinstall say video drivers?
Would that solve anything?? Did a bad virus do more
harm than I realize possible?? This PC has had blue screen shut down
problems for 80% of its 3 years on earth, which were not totally fixed
but close enough with a trip to tech and one bios setting adjustment 
last september. 

Am I close to reformatting???

- M


----------



## medallion (Jun 29, 2001)

Heres the AutoStartViewer File, should a clue be found here...........

DiamondCS Autostart Viewer (www.diamondcs.com.au) - Report for [email protected], 06-03-2004
c:\windows\system.ini [boot]\shell
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
c:\windows\system.ini [boot]\scrnsave.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSYCH.SCR
HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\scrnsave.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSYCH.SCR
HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command\
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTA.EXE "%1" %*
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ScanRegistry
C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\TaskMonitor
C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\LoadPowerProfile
Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\internat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system\internat.exe
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\SystemBoot
C:\WINDOWS\wer.exe
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\AVG_CC
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\SystemTray
C:\WINDOWS\system\SysTray.Exe
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices\LoadPowerProfile
Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices\Avgserv9.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\EPSON Stylus COLOR 480
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SICN03.EXE /A "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S11D2.TMP"
HKU\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\EPSON Stylus COLOR 480
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SICN03.EXE /A "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_S11D2.TMP"
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad\
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mtwirl32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Tune-up Application Start.job
walign
C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check.lnk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV03.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\BIGMEM.DRV
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\ESDI_506.PDR
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\HSFLOP.PDR
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\RMM.PDR
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\SCSIPORT.PDR
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\APIX.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\ATAPCHNG.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\CDFS.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\CDTSD.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\CDVSD.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\DISKTSD.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\DISKVSD.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\NECATAPI.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\SCSI1HLP.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\TORISAN3.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\VOLTRACK.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\PPA3.MPD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\NTMAPHLP.PDR
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\Clikcard.mpd
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\USB_IOS.PDR
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\Acbhlpr.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\cdr4vsd.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\CDRPWD.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\CDUDF.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\CDUDFRW.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\UdfReadr.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\CDRALVSD.VXD
C:\WINDOWS\system\iosubsys\cdralvsd.BAK
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmm32\
C:\WINDOWS\system\vmm32\ios.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\system\vmm32\ntkern.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\system\vmm32\ifsmgr.vxd
C:\WINDOWS\system\vmm32\qemmfix.vxd
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters\Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mswsosp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\NDIS\
ndis.vxd,ndis2sup.vxd
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\JAVASUP\
C:\WINDOWS\system\JAVASUP.VXD
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\VRTWD\
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\VFIXD\
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\VNETBIOS\
C:\WINDOWS\system\vnetbios.vxd
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\VGARTD\
C:\WINDOWS\system\vgartd.vxd
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\AvgCore\
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\AvgCore.vxd
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\AvgFsh\
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\AvgFsh.vxd
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\Selah\
C:\WINDOWS\system\Intelsdb.vxd


----------

